# Please remove me from your spam list.



## wwwdotcom (Oct 27, 2007)

Today I received spam linking to this forum.  Please delete my account and remove me from any spam list.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 27, 2007)

The box in your profile "Receive Emails from Administrators" was set to "Yes", and so we sent out an email to it, based on that criteria. For those who had it set to "No", we didn't send out anything too. While we don't delete accounts, I did update yours to be "No" per your request.


----------



## bjelkeman (Oct 28, 2007)

Funny, I can't find that setting for my account. Would you mind explaning exactly where that setting is so I can turn off these emails too? Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to the User CP link at the top left in the bar just above the forums list. Select Edit Options in the side bar at the left. It is under Messaging and Notification.


----------

